
Recreating 3D renderings in real life - mef
http://skrekkogle.com/still-file/
======
Mizza
Some of their other projects are pretty cool too:
[http://skrekkogle.com/solitaire.html](http://skrekkogle.com/solitaire.html)

~~~
nathan_f77
Oh wow, I've seen their 50c project before:
[http://skrekkogle.com/50c.html](http://skrekkogle.com/50c.html)

Their projects are all so fantastic!

------
cdevs
Funny - I woke up this morning and found this majoras mask Zelda tribute
[https://youtu.be/vbMQfaG6lo8](https://youtu.be/vbMQfaG6lo8) and then the
behind the scenes and was suprised it was cgi on top of on location forest
video that ends up looking rendered. Sometimes reality looks so good it looks
fake so this was a interesting spin.

~~~
bottled_poe
Yep, my first thought was that all of those "behind-the-scene" photos were
3d-rendered as well. Are we being fooled?

------
santaclaus
No mention of the Cornell box, the OG real life render!

~~~
ykl
I was part of Cornell's Program of Computer Graphics lab for a few years. The
lab still has the original physical Cornell Box model sitting around. That
thing was wild to look at; even in real life, it doesn't look real because the
walls are so close to perfectly diffuse, and it looks exactly like all of the
rendered versions.

------
Trombone12
I find it very upsetting that they even faked the block of wood!

~~~
pjc50
The grain doesn't quite line up across the surfaces and the edges are
unnatural. Quite a good simulation of someone 2D texture-mapping a block of
wood, rather than the more expensive volumetric mapping.

------
colordrops
Seems almost like cheating to use a 3D printer to make some of the parts.

------
mholt
It's amazing how much effort we need to go to make rendered scenes look
realistic and real scenes look rendered.

~~~
eriknstr
Same with camera shake. In real life we try to reduce it, in CGI we add it.

~~~
berkut
And lens flares and chromatic aberration - lens manufacturers go to great
lengths to remove these as much as they can, but games and VFX re-create them.

~~~
halomru
And plent of games and digitally shot movies add film grain.

------
bwang29
I've observed hardware design is getting flatter in the last couple of years
(thinkpad, MacBook, even IKEA furniture). Guess it has something to do with
the change in software UI language.

~~~
nikki93
I think it may also be that initially, skeumorphism was used to educated the
general public as to the intuitions of the UI, but after that intuition become
more and more widespread generally, the UI could turn into a more abstract and
minimal form of the previously skeumorphic UI while retaining its properties /
placements etc. This abstraction then allows interaction paradigms that cross-
cut what is possible physically, or to add more to the now-abstract UI with
less noise. Technology is changing of course, but also humans are changing
collectively in learning to communicate with it. This is also historically
present: at some point typing wasn't a thing, then some jobs did typing, and
now typing is a widespread skill and allows interactions at a new level once
that is established as assumed on the part of the user.

